# Kabel von Wlan Karte zur Antenne



## beyoNd (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Weiß einer wie der Stecker heißt den man an das Kabel machen muss um das Kabel an die Wlan Karte anschließen zu können.

lg beyoNd


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Hmm, wenn Du doch einfach die Links gelesen hättest, die ich Dir im letzten Beitrag gegeben habe. Jetzt muß ich Dir doch etwas vorkauen  q.e.d.



> Als Koaxkabel eignet sich gut für kurze Entfernungen *RG58*. Bei längeren Entfernungen ( so ca. über 2m ) sollte man hochwertige Antennenleitungen wie Aircell, Ecoflex oder ähnliches verwenden


http://vallstedt-networks.de/Fotogalerien/quad2/index.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## beyoNd (24. Februar 2009)

Sry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt!

Ich will wissen wie der Stecker heißt den man an das Kabel machen muss um das Kabel an die Wlan Karte anschließen zu können.

lg beyoNd


----------



## beyoNd (24. Februar 2009)

Ohhh sry

Was hab ich den da für eine Frage gestellt 

Ich bin wohl zu müde.



Wollte nur wissen wie der Stecker heißt um das Koax-Kabel an die Wlan Karte anzuschließen.




lg beyoNd


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

Du meinst sicherlich SMA..

SMA - https://webshop.schneider-consultin...er-SMA-Reverse-Buchse-auf-SMA-Reverse-Stecker

weitere Links :
http://www.mydarc.de/dl7afb/projects/DECT-WIFI-Antennas.htm

mfg chmee


----------

